# External USB HardDrive 5e3/702

## Are`awn

I have a rather cheap and generic USB Hard Disk enclosure. It fits a laptop hard drive (2.5). I am attempting to mount this drive under linux with little luck. My kernel is the gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r2, and here are some of the parmeters that I have enabled, fat,vfat, nls-codepage 437, nls iso8859, udf, hotplug, usb, usb mass storage, and preliminary USB device filesystem,  ide scsi emulation, scsi disk support, scsi generic support. I have emerge hotplug, udftools.

When inserting the hard disk my dmesg shows:

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 16:50:30 Mar 25 2003

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0x1000, IRQ 11

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

hub.c: new USB device 00:04.2-2, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x5e3/0x702) is not claimed by any active driver.

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

usb-storage: act_altsettting is 0

usb-storage: id_index calculated to be: 89

usb-storage: Array length appears to be: 91

usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected

usb-storage: Endpoints: In: 0xc764d120 Out: 0xc764d134 Int: 0x00000000 (Period 0)

usb-storage: New GUID 05e307020000000000000000

usb-uhci.c: interrupt, status 2, frame# 643

usb-storage: GetMaxLUN command result is 0, data is 128

usb-storage: Transport: Bulk

usb-storage: Protocol: Transparent SCSI

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

usb-storage: 12 00 00 00 ff 00 00 00 80 ff 22 c0

usb-storage: Bulk command S 0x43425355 T 0x1 Trg 0 LUN 0 L 255 F 128 CL 6

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_transfer_partial(): xfer 255 bytes

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_msg() returned -84 xferred 0/255

usb-storage: usb_stor_transfer_partial(): unknown error

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x2

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: Bulk status result = -84

usb-storage: -- transport indicates error, resetting

usb-storage: Bulk reset requested

usb-storage: Bulk soft reset failed -110

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x70000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

usb-storage: 12 00 00 00 ff 00 00 00 80 ff 22 c0

usb-storage: Bulk command S 0x43425355 T 0x2 Trg 0 LUN 0 L 255 F 128 CL 6

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=-110

usb-storage: -- transport indicates error, resetting

usb-storage: Bulk reset requested

usb-storage: Bulk soft reset failed -110

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x70000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

usb-storage: 12 00 00 00 ff 00 00 00 80 ff 22 c0

usb-storage: Bulk command S 0x43425355 T 0x3 Trg 0 LUN 0 L 255 F 128 CL 6

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=-110

usb-storage: -- transport indicates error, resetting

usb-storage: Bulk reset requested

usb-storage: Bulk soft reset failed -110

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x70000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (1/0)

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (2/0)

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (3/0)

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (4/0)

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (5/0)

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (6/0)

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand() called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (7/0)

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -84

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -84

usb-uhci.c: interrupt, status 2, frame# 449

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -84

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -84

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -84

My log shows:

Mar 25 17:01:56 [kernel] hub.c: new USB device 00:04.2-2, assigned address 2

Mar 25 17:01:59 [kernel] usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x5e3/0x702) is not claimed by any active driver.

Mar 25 17:02:02 [/etc/hotplug/usb.agent] Setup usb-storage for USB product 5e3/702/113

Mar 25 17:02:02 [kernel] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Mar 25 17:02:02 [kernel] usb-uhci.c: interrupt, status 2, frame# 839

Mar 25 17:02:02 [kernel] scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Mar 25 17:05:13 [kernel] usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:04.2-2 address 2

Mar 25 17:05:16 [kernel] hub.c: new USB device 00:04.2-2, assigned address 3

Mar 25 17:05:22 [/etc/hotplug/usb.agent] Setup usb-storage for USB product 5e3/702/113

Mar 25 17:06:08 [kernel] usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:04.2-0 address 1

Mar 25 17:06:08 [kernel] usb-uhci.c: interrupt, status 20, frame# 0

Mar 25 17:06:08 [kernel] usb.c: USB bus 1 deregistered

Mar 25 17:06:08 [kernel] scsi : 1 host left.

Mar 25 17:06:08 [kernel] usb.c: deregistering driver usbdevfs

Mar 25 17:06:08 [kernel] usb.c: deregistering driver hub

Now at this point, I just figured that there really wasn't any support for this USB device. But as a last resort, I connected this USB drive to a Redhat 7.3 system. Where to my surprised it worked. At least worked to the degree that I saw the device under /proc/scsi/scsi.

Just seems that on my gentoo system, there are just too many usb errors, or something is off on the scsi emulation.  Any Ideas ?

Thanks

----------

## abeowitz

If you turn off the verbose usb mass storage debugging, the error messages will go away.  I *Think*, and I could be wrong, but you might be seeing the kernel trying other configurations before it gets to the working one.

----------

## Are`awn

I wish that was the case, but the /proc/scsi/scsi still does not list any devices.  If everything worked right, I should see the usb device listed and I would be able to mount /dev/sda1, but I am not.

----------

## abeowitz

What chipset is the USB device?

Are you sure the HD is working properly?  (I've had similar messages when I had a bad HD)  Try a different HD, if you have one...

Do an 'insmod usb-storage' before you plug it in.  If that works, add 'usb-storage' to /etc/modules.autoload.

----------

## Are`awn

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> What chipset is the USB device? 
> 
> 

 

lsusb -v responds with:

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 05e3:0702 Genesys Logic, Inc.

  Language IDs: none (cannot get min. string descriptor; got len=-1, error=110:Connection timed out)

cannot get string descriptor 1, error = Connection timed out(110)

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 Interface

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x05e3 Genesys Logic, Inc.

  idProduct          0x0702

  bcdDevice            1.13

  iManufacturer           0

  iProduct                1

  iSerial                 0

  bNumConfigurations      1

cannot get config descriptor 0, Connection timed out (110)

  Language IDs: none (cannot get min. string descriptor; got len=-1, error=110:Connection timed out)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Are you sure the HD is working properly? (I've had similar messages when I had a bad HD) Try a different HD, if you have one... 
> 
> 

 

Yup, I am rather sure. it works fine in a 2000 box, and the RedHat system picks up on it fine. Thats the strange thing....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Do an 'insmod usb-storage' before you plug it in. If that works, add 'usb-storage' to /etc/modules.autoload.
> 
> 

 

'usb-storage' is not a module but part of the kernel....  I am playing with the development 2.5.67 kernel right now... but still no luck  :Sad: 

----------

## abeowitz

Ack, I can't tell what's wrong either!    :Confused: 

So, I'll just ramble aimlessly...

I'm pretty sure you don't need SCSI emulation for IDE devices for USB Storage support.  That emulation is usually used for CDRW drives...  

STILL, that shouldn't affect your setup...

I'd try enabling the other storage devices in the USB-Storage group there, even if you don't think you need them.  It MIGHT help... 

Also, I've seen that some drivers prefer to be modules...  Try the module route.

----------

## skunk

solution:

add the following to drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h in your kernel tree

```

UNUSUAL_DEV( 0x05e3, 0x0702, 0x0001, 0xffff,

                "Genesys Logic",

                "USBDisk",

                US_SC_SCSI, US_PR_BULK, NULL, US_FL_FIX_INQUIRY | US_FL_START_STOP | US_FL_MODE_XLATE ),

```

and rebuild the usb-storage module

however i got it working only as usb1 device (very slow)

the ehci_hcd module loads without errors using kernel 2.6.0-test9 but it remains unused  :Sad: 

my usb controller:

```

00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 03)

```

i was told that it would support usb2... any idea?

----------

